# 1986 d21 truck



## esty (May 2, 2008)

i everyone...my 1st post...recently i inherited an 86 d21 pickup...all in all it's a nice older truck..it's never been wrecked, starts good, etc...

one problem i can't figure out is, at any speed a rapid accelerations kills the truck like the key was turned off...take your foot off the gas and it starts back up...you can ease the truck up to top end and it'll run there all day but if you step on the gas it stalls until you let off the gas and ease it up to speed...

i changed the fuel filter....it seems to be pumping plenty of gas...any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Check your TPS(throttle position sensor) by unplugging it. If the truck keeps running, theres your problem.


----------



## esty (May 2, 2008)

slammed87d21 said:


> Check your TPS(throttle position sensor) by unplugging it. If the truck keeps running, theres your problem.


thanks....i did that...the truck will not run when the TPS is disconnected


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok....well, click on this http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/140369-how-check-your-ecu-error-codes.html
Check and see what code or codes the ECU is throwing.


----------



## rockdr (Jun 29, 2008)

*No codes for 86*

The codes didn't come into being until the next year. The Throttle position sensor could still be a problem given the age. Injectors might not be getting the info they need. If you flutter the footfeed, can you fool it into accelerating a little faster? When I had one injector go out, I kept working the accelerator for a hundred miles to fool it into thinking that I was flooring it about twice a second so the computer apparently called for a little extra gas and the working injector kept it going. My mechanic was amazed.


----------

